
Privilege Escalation with Kill(-1, SIGKILL) in XNU Kernel of MacOS High Sierra - 0x0
http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2017/10/12/1
======
grhmc
One follow-up for the discussion on if this is a DoS or privilege escalation,
in the logs we saw:

    
    
        Service exited due to signal: Killed: 9 sent by nix-daemon[54108]
    

and were able to (inconsistently) reproduce this with other unprivileged
users.

This indicated to us that we hadn’t tripped just a crashing bug, but actually
escalated beyond the normal access control protections of kill.

------
Mic92
This breaks the Nix package manager. And we have no other way to reliable kill
processes on macOS unlike Linux, where we can use cgroups.

